# Easter ABT eggs



## azbullfrog (Mar 31, 2013)

image.jpg



__ azbullfrog
__ Mar 31, 2013






Started some ABTs coupla hours ago. DIL request (she's PG) so how could I say no?  I halved the japs and filled with shallot onion cream cheese mixed with shredded colby jack. I halved some little smokies and laid half on top, then bacon wrapped. On at 250 with oak and hickory throwing off TBS, smelling great!


----------



## azbullfrog (Mar 31, 2013)

image.jpg



__ azbullfrog
__ Mar 31, 2013






Finished!


----------



## davidhef88 (Mar 31, 2013)

Those look great! Haven't made them in a while. Gonna have to stop at the store this week.


----------



## sound1 (Mar 31, 2013)

Ya could have offered to bring a few up the hill....just sayin


----------



## boykjo (Mar 31, 2013)

Nice...................


----------

